# Ariens ST420 auger belt and stalling questions



## artmanr (Feb 4, 2013)

I picked up a used Ariens ST420 for cheap 2 months ago. It looked well maintained and started on the first pull. I let it run for a while and it ran strong and didn't surge or waver. Auger and impeller were moving ok and not much play in the auger. 

Problem was we have had not snow here in Chicago. Now with the light snows we've had in the last few days, I had a chance to get the blower out for a run.

It's not throwing snow too far. Probably about 12 feet max. Our snow has been light and fluffy, not heavy and only about 3 inches. Still, I thought it would throw it further. 

Question 1: I understand that the auger belt may need to be replaced and I will be checking it for wear tonight. If the belt is ok, is there an adjustment that I can make to the idler pulley? 

Q2, if I need the belt, would anyone know the part number? Or if there is a corresponding automotive belt I can use?

Q3, the engine runs fine. Starts on first pull with choke on and I can take the choke off within a minute. Very good sounding. But, while out using it I noticed that it stalled a couple of times. Not under loan when it stalled. 

I am going to pull the spark plug tonight to check that also. Any ideas on the stalling issue?

Thanks in advance. Art


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

What is your model and serial number??? on body of blower itself...I believe down low between the handlebars on body...

Then what is your engine brand(Briggs?)....Model and serial number also(should have tag on motor)??

Sounds like the carb needs adjusting...possibly the governor setup???
Might need a tune up kit also

Best guesstimate without your model and serial number...
Belts Drive belt-72156 Traction belt- 72157

Sscotsman and others will know for sure but post your model and serial number to help them....


----------



## artmanr (Feb 4, 2013)

Model Number is 932023
Serial Number is 000232

I could not find a label or stamp on the engine. 

Thanks!

Art


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Art is it a briggs????


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe the belts listed previous are correct:

Drive belt: 72156

Traction belt: 72157

Sscotsman and others will help soon I am sure.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Art,

If you are looking at your engine starter/pull cord in front of you...the engine Model and serial number are usually left side of engine shroud(the metal housing that contains starter cord and covers side and front of engine)....right side of engine shroud or on top of engine shroud....if you have electric start it is usually under the plug in on top of your engine...you have to unscrew the two screws in the plug(starter with button on top if available) and it might be under that...But check left and right on shroud first.... Might be stamped in metal or decal... 

If you do not have elec start might just be on top of engine front cover(shroud).

use pic on right side...


----------



## artmanr (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't find it!! Nothing in the usual places. 

I looked under the electric connector for the started. It looks like there is something that was there at one time. Its rusted and has flaked off.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah mine was like that...I very lightly ran sand paper over it with out pushing down hard at all just skimming the surface and was able to make it show better used lead pencil and then some white out to fill the letters and numbers it showed up but vaguely had to use a flashlight to see it well. I had like a sand paper sponge and kept it level and skimmed the number area...it will show I bet but hit it very lightly when sanding until you notice it more...give it a shot...I bet the rust is blocking the letters and numbers...remember lightly and gradually...keep checking in between light rubs..


----------



## artmanr (Feb 4, 2013)

The week is not letting me back to the garage. If I get some more time I will try to get the s/n and report back.

Would anyone know if I can adjust the tension on the belt? I read somewhere that the pulley may be adjustable. On the chance that the belt is good, but too loose, I'm just wondering.


----------



## artmanr (Feb 4, 2013)

OK. I really made the effort to find the serial number of the engine. It's simply too rusted and gone. I used sand paper and fine steel wool. I could barely see anything there. I think it's a lost cause on the s/n.

I did remove the cover to the pulleys and inspected the belts. They actually looked pretty good. Whether they are the right ones, I don't know. They have a serrated edge that is in contact with the pulleys. Is that normal? From what I read here and other places, I thought they would be a flat edge. 

I did adjust the idler pulley a bit. It did not seem to be moving the belt much with the auger cable engaged. Also, there seemed to be a lot of play in the cable of the auger control cable. I noticed the spring and I adjusted it to increase the tension. There is still some slack in it, but not so much as before. 

Now when the cable is actuated, it seems to pull the lever down a bit more which in turn moves the idler pulley slightly more and I assume that increased the tension on the belt a bit more. 

I am getting a new spark plug today and some fresh gas. I'm hoping that will cure the intermittent stall issue. Also, plan to check the gas cap. 

I've never done any carb work, so I'm holding off on that until I try some other things first. 

Please give me your advice on my course of action so far. 

Thanks in advance.

Art


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

First I would check your fuel and fuel line....is there a little fuel filter in the fuel line it is usually after fuel valve...that might need to be replaced(fuel filter if you have one). Also double check arrow on fuel filter(if you have one) is going right way).
I would pull the fuel line from fuel valve and let the gas out into a old empty windshield washer bottle and then get some other new gas and flush again...I think I heard someone say with seafoam...big help..but new gas is fine to make sure tank does not have particles in it. Then reattach one half of fuel line from bottom of tank back onto fuel valve. Test fuel valve under tank as well might be gunked??

Sounds like Carb most likely..a little piece of something flowing around in the carb clogging jets or needles. 

A lot of the newer belts come serated...One of mine is and it works fine as long as it is the same size (belt numbers match) as it should they are fine to use.


Is there a auger cable adjustment on the cable itself...??


----------

